# Bands you have seen live.



## Chopsuey (Jul 15, 2012)

As for myself;

Suicide Silence- Meh.

In Flames- Also meh.

Dream Theater- They were decent enough, but I just don't care for their music in general.

Iron Maiden- They were good, but Bruce Dickinson is a prick, and they would've been more impressive if they didn't have three guitarists.

Megadeth- There were technical issues for the first couple songs, but after that was resolved, they kicked ass.

Machine Head- Watched them while I waited for Megadeth to go on. Pretty good, wish I would've listened to them a little bit before I saw them.

Slash- Best live sound I've ever heard.

Ozzy Osbourne- Amazing, apart from his new guitarist, who I didn't like that much.

Disturbed- Great.

Godsmack- Excellent, and they do this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9s4Vank7jE


----------



## Datura (Jul 15, 2012)

Ayria, VNV Nation, Blackguard, Epica. I find most non-classical concerts to be incredibly unpleasant experiences.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't have time nor space to list them all. More than 100 artists for sure.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 15, 2012)

Frixion and Lucien. Funny story: When I found out I was seeing Frixion, I searched YouTube for them. I spelt it as "Friction" and it came up with science-y stuff and a Japanese rock band. I couldn't believe it. I then found out it was spelt with "x", and that one was rubbish. Most of their songs were covers. And Lucien only performed one song. I hate them both.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 15, 2012)

Placebo (twice), Franz Ferdinand, Nightwish (twice), Laibach (lots of times), Patti Smith, Marianne Faithfull, Roger Waters, Sinead O'Connor (twice), Amanda Palmer (lots of times), Jason Webley (lots of times), Bitter Ruin (twice), Robots In Disguise (twice), Cold War Kids... that's off the top of my head. I'm sure I'm missing a few.

I've seen most of my favourite artists (if Roger Waters counts for Pink Floyd). So I'm happy. Just waiting for Tom Waits and David Bowie to tour again.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 15, 2012)

not many, actually! Maroon 5 (hahahaha I was fifteen), The Cat Empire, Husky, Bluejuice, British India (they were so arrogant!) my friends' bands and a bunch of local bands that are great (like Sugarpuss and The Raging Lincolns). I also saw a whole ton of folk bands at a festival when I was about sixteen, and that was pretty great. 

I'm not much for crowds.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 15, 2012)

just Queen twice, once with Paul Rodgers and once with Adam Lambert

(anyone who says anything about the lack of Freddie Mercury gets a slap)


----------



## Autumn (Jul 15, 2012)

I prefer classical music greatly so I've never seen any band live other than some classical performances which in the world of classical is more "what pieces did you hear?" than "who performed it?" since the score is the same regardless of who's performing it

though I did see starkid potter when they were touring back in November if that counts


----------



## Flora (Jul 15, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> though I did see starkid potter when they were touring back in November if that counts


i'm incredibly jealous of you.

uhhhhhhh not counting opening acts (christ do I even _remember_ opening acts from the first one) i've seen Honor Society twice (they are adorable goofballs and idiots, since they still owe my friends and me CDs from a year ago), met them twice (the second time one of my friends convinced them she was British and it was hysterical), and then my parents dragged me to a Nickelback concert and I was mostly paying attention to the fireworks they set off so yeah


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 15, 2012)

Great Big Sea. The opening acts were local bands and thus I don't remember.
I've also seen The Maidens IV, who are a Celtic-style band. Go youtube them, if you like that kind of music they're pretty good.


----------



## Minish (Jul 15, 2012)

Paramore (a trip with my friends; this was a while ago), Utada Hikaru (when she had two London lives a few years ago), Amanda Palmer, Jason Webley.

I fainted during the Palmer one, which wasn't very pleasant. The Utada was basically the best thing in my life but the memory is just sort of a giddy blur. :c


----------



## Flareth (Jul 15, 2012)

Carrie Underwood, Taylor Swift, Kenny Chesney (who goes on tour with a lot of opening acts so those too)...mostly country stars.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 15, 2012)

let's see

-Hail The Villain
-Halestorm
-Avenged Sevenfold
-Disturbed
-Stone Sour
-Title Fight
-A Day To Remember
-Rise Against

the RA concert was most likely the greatest night of my life


----------



## Phantom (Jul 16, 2012)

Kenny Chesney multiple times, Rascal Flatts, Andrew Jackson, NSYNC (shut it I was twelve), Skillet, Disturbed, Shinedown, Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, Dierks Bentley, Jason Aldean, and a lot of local bands.


----------



## Datura (Jul 16, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Kenny Chesney multiple times, Rascal Flatts, Andrew Jackson, NSYNC (shut it I was twelve), Skillet, Disturbed, Shinedown, Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, Dierks Bentley, Jason Aldean, and a lot of local bands.


Is one of those local bands Atmosphere? Because _damn_ do I want to see them live.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 16, 2012)

None, actually, but I'll be seeing Nightwish in September, assuming my parents comply.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 16, 2012)

Datura said:


> Is one of those local bands Atmosphere? Because _damn_ do I want to see them live.


Yep! I didn't know that anyone knew who they were, I mean they are popular, but I didn't think anyone here would notice. I saw them a few years ago First Ave. They were pretty good, Slug is _intense._

Also Motion City Sountrack, before they were big, After the Burial, Owl City, and Four Letter Lie.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 18, 2012)

Meat Loaf (with Status Quo) - Pretty good
Kaiser Chiefs (with The Fratellis) - Amazeballs
Linkin Park (with Queens of the Stone Age and Coheed & Cambria) - Pretty good
Rolo Tomassi (with The Psychic Kids) - INTENSELY FUCKING WONDERFUL
30 Seconds to Mars (with Street Drum Corps and Fox Avenue) - Pretty good
Kaiser Chiefs (with Royseven and The Aftermanth) - Pretty good

I was supposed to see Sufjan Stevens last April but the date got moved to midweek and I couldn't make it ;-;


----------



## Aisling (Jul 18, 2012)

Wax Fang. They were pretty fucking awesome.

I'd like to see Gotye in Nashville but the tickets are kind of expensive for us right now. :( Also want to see Spoon next time they go somewhere closer than, like, Austin TX


----------

